# Selling Palladium Powder



## Pakawa (Oct 31, 2019)

Anyone know where to sell it? Seems like a headache to melt without an induction furnace. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## geedigity (Oct 31, 2019)

Contact Lou through pm. He is a moderator on this forum and may be able to help.


----------



## Pakawa (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Adel (Feb 21, 2020)

I am from egypt and would like to sell Pd ingots resulting from e-waste recycle. can anyone help me to sell it?
regards.


----------



## Johnny5 (Feb 22, 2020)

Adel said:


> I am from egypt and would like to sell Pd ingots resulting from e-waste recycle. can anyone help me to sell it?
> regards.



Pictures and information would be helpful.


----------



## sameh 564 (Nov 27, 2021)

انا من مصر ايضا ممكن نتواصل مع حضرتك

_Edited post due to language
English
I am from Egypt too, can we contact you?
Please use, or translate to English when posting._


----------



## Xxxmen (Nov 29, 2021)

سوف أساعدك إذا أتيت إلى تركيا

Post Edited:
Use English on this forum.
Use English or find another forum to do Your business transactions.

If we can not read the post, it may just get flagged as spam and get deleted.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Nov 29, 2021)

Xxxmen said:


> سوف أساعدك إذا أتيت إلى تركيا


Please post in English, it is an international forum.
The chance of getting a positive reply increases with the number of people who understand what you post.
Regards PoA


----------

